# Changes to Club Intrawest exchanges



## Bill4728 (Sep 18, 2007)

Below is a section of the Club Intrawest ExtraOrdinary Escapes (EE) Guidelines (the in-house exchange company)




			
				From the  ExtraOrdinary Escapes Guidelines: said:
			
		

> 5.8 RESTRICTIONS AND RESERVATIONS
> 1. Club Members who owned Resort Points on December 31, 2006 will continue to be eligible to be Members of  the Extraordinary Escapes Vacation Program after January 1, 2007.
> 2. All individuals who purchased Resort Points from Intrawest or approved entities after December 31, 2006, will participate in the Intrawest Benefits Program and will be eligible to be Members of the Extraordinary Escapes Vacation Program.
> 3. Individuals who purchase their Resort Points from a spouse or parent after December 31, 2006 will receive all the rights that their parents or spouse had at the time of sale to participate in the Intrawest Benefits Program and to become Members of the Extraordinary Escapes Vacation Program.
> ...



Unless I'm reading this wrong it states that all new resale owners will not be allowed to use RCI ( thru EE) to do exchanges. ( unless they pay >$125/pt and pay CI a ~ $1500 fee) CI already has started to enforce a policy which doesn't allow any new members ( after 2001) to use II. 

How is it possible that CI can tell its new members, that you can't use either of the two biggest exchange companies?  Will this mean that SFX or other independant exchange companies will be the only source of exchange for new resale members?  

Also, how is it possible to have that last cause in the guidelines. "The Company, reserves the right to unilaterally amend the guidelines "  

Club Intrawest members should be pissed off, I am!!




			
				 CI "selling your CI membership PDF" said:
			
		

> *Note: New Info as of Apr 2008*
> 
> "What if I don’t purchase my resort points from Intrawest and don’t qualify for the Intrawest Benefits program (ExtraOrdinary Escapes and other benefits)?
> 
> New members that don’t qualify for the Intrawest Benefits program still have complete access to all the Vacations homes at all the Club Intrawest locations. As well, they are eligible for membership in the RCI exchange network. These members will deal directly with a RCI representative at RCI for exchange transactions."


----------



## smbrannan (Sep 20, 2007)

Extraordinary Escapes was a crummy value proposition before, this just makes it all the more obvious.

You should not buy CI points, from the developer or resale, unless you can justify it by use of the CI locations.

S


----------



## tashamen (Sep 21, 2007)

Bill, though usually I agree with you - in this case I'm not pissed off.  I have no reason to be.  I can still use my individual II membership for great exchanges with my CI points.  If they discontinue that, as has been rumored elsewhere, there are still independents that will take CI weeks, plus I have received several unsolicited direct exchange offers here on TUG for CI locations.

Also, interestingly, CI is now willing to let me rejoin EE without the fee they were charging previously for lapsed members - so far I have no interest in doing so as I don't see any benefits for me.  And of course we still love going to several CI locations.

In reality - the folks who will be buying directly from the developer these days will probably not even blink at the extra fees because they don't know any better.  Those who are savvy enough to buy CI points resale will probably not need the exchange capability - either they already own some other ts that they can exchange "normally" through RCI or II, or they only want to stay at CI locations.  This is just an assumption on my part, of course.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 21, 2007)

Tashamen,

Thanks to your great advice, I also I'm doing my CI trading thur II. ( I can't believe what great trading power the off season CI weeks have!!)  

Just because this new EE/CI policy doesn't effect me, doesn't mean I'm not pissed.


----------



## smbrannan (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't remember any notice of this change being sent to CI members.  Do you?

It seems a pretty blatant attempt to make it more attractive to buy from Intrawest or an "approved entity".  And it likely reduces the secondary market value of CI points sold privately.

Just another example of how Intrawest doesn't act in the best interests of CI members.

However since eligibility for the EE program has always been "subject to change" I don't think there is much that can be done.

Still, it wouldn't hurt to send a note Intrawest expressing displeasure.


----------



## westygrrl (Feb 8, 2008)

Newbie question - Does this mean that if I choose to purchase CI resale, they are legit & will be honoured by CI for their locations, but that I could only trade them independently through II, (rather than RCI, unless I owned another TS?) Has the recent change in policy re: EE completely deadened the CI resale market or just made it more of a 'get-around' challenge? Thanks...


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 8, 2008)

The key to buying CI resale is to:

-buy at least 120 pts
-use an ecsrow service to hold the money till the membership transfers.
-CI will transfer the membership but they charge ~$600 to do so. 


After the membership is transfered, you can use your CI points at any of the CI resorts. 

As far as trading with EE/RCI, I just don't know if CI will keep this stupid policy.  BUT YES you can trade with the independant exchange companies like SFX and DAE but not II unless CI changes that policy too.  





> CI already has started to enforce a policy which doesn't allow any new members ( after 2001) to use II.


----------



## westygrrl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you very much for your quick response.


----------



## Travelz (Mar 26, 2008)

I recently bought a resale CI membership at < $125/pt. so it does not qualify to exchange under the rules of the EE program.  How do I go about getting an exchange with RCI or II or any other exchange company.  Do I start at the CI end by requesting a specific week and then take that to RCI or another exchange company to deposit and trade? or do I start at the other end by requesting a week from RCI and they would then deal with CI to arrange a week.  I can't seem to find any information on how to exchange my points without going thru EE.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 26, 2008)

Travelz said:


> I recently bought a resale CI membership at < $125/pt. so it does not qualify to exchange under the rules of the EE program.  How do I go about getting an exchange with RCI or II or any other exchange company.  Do I start at the CI end by requesting a specific week and then take that to RCI or another exchange company to deposit and trade? or do I start at the other end by requesting a week from RCI and they would then deal with CI to arrange a week.  I can't seem to find any information on how to exchange my points without going thru EE.



The best I can suggest to to use one of the many independant exchange companies.

You'd reserve a week at one of the CI resorts, then deposit that week into one of the independants.

BUT,  Since you just bought at CI, IMHO, I'd enjoy one of the great CI resort for the next several years before I worry about trading.

Welcome to CI.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 27, 2008)

I agree with Bill.  Buying CI to trade under your situation doesn't make much sense, but if you want to do so it looks like your only option will be to use one of the independent exchange companies.  Or do a direct exchange with someone who owns where you'd like to go.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 27, 2008)

> Just another example of how Intrawest doesn't act in the best interests of CI members.


If you know of a developer that puts the interests of owners (read: people whose money we already have) first, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Mar 27, 2008)

*Does it matter where your home resort is?*

Club Intrawest Members:

I have come to miss staying at Club Intrawest's Whistler location and found an excellent re-sale.

The only problem is that the broker sez the home resort is Palms Springs.  

As I remember it .... I did not have any home resort when I owned before.

If the only resort I want to stay at is Whistler would owning a Palms Springs contract be any problem?

RockJenkins


----------



## tashamen (Mar 28, 2008)

ROCKJenkins said:


> Club Intrawest Members:
> 
> I have come to miss staying at Club Intrawest's Whistler location and found an excellent re-sale.
> 
> ...



There is no home resort with CI points.  So either this broker is lying or simply doesn't know what they're talking about.

Edited to add: Don't forget that CI has ROFR, which it does exercise sometimes.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 28, 2008)

ROCKJenkins said:


> Club Intrawest Members:
> 
> I have come to miss staying at Club Intrawest's Whistler location and found an excellent re-sale.
> 
> ...


Rock, 

The guy selling probably bought his points while visiting at Palm Desert and thinks for some unknown reason, that there is some kind of home resorts, but you & I both know that there are no home resorts in CI.


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Mar 28, 2008)

*Just when I thought I was out...they pulled me back in*

Bill,

That was a saying in the Godfather movie that was later made fun of in the HBO Soprano shows.

My broker reached out to three CI owners with 300 point and my offer was accepted.

If CI does not shoot it down I should be getting back in the game for just about what I lost buying and selling my 460 pt contract.

RockJenkins


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 30, 2008)

ROCKJenkins said:


> Bill,
> 
> That was a saying in the Godfather movie that was later made fun of in the HBO Soprano shows.
> 
> ...



   Welcome back to the CI fold.


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Mar 31, 2008)

*Yes I can feel the Tide pulling me back into the club right now*

Yes!

Yes!

Yes!

Can you feel it Bill ..... feel the warm and gentle current pulling me in the direction of Club Intrawest.  ooooooal  ---- feels good.

Just one more tiny            ..........           YESSSS!


Don't tell anyone Bill.....I've called the Realtor to ask the owner to enter the 2010 Olympics. 

It will be our little secret,

Rock


----------



## tashamen (Apr 1, 2008)

ROCKJenkins said:


> Don't tell anyone Bill.....I've called the Realtor to ask the owner to enter the 2010 Olympics.



I have a feeling not too many owners are entering the Olympic lottery, since they recently deleted the $50 fee to enter.


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Apr 1, 2008)

*You saved me $50.00 bucks*

Thank You Tashaman,

I had volunteered to re-fund the fee to the owner.


Rock


----------



## smbrannan (Apr 7, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Unless I'm reading this wrong it states that all new resale owners will not be allowed to use RCI ( thru EE) to do exchanges. ( unless they pay >$125/pt and pay CI a ~ $1500 fee) CI already has started to enforce a policy which doesn't allow any new members ( after 2001) to use II.



Apparently the required purchase price, in US$, has been adjusted to reflect parity in the US/Cdn exchange rate.

According to a document that I saw yesterday, the resale price now must be $150 per point, and the fee for joining EE is now $12 per point.   In both cases the US$ price used to be lower ($125 and $10).

The EE guidelines posted on the CI website have not yet been updated.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 7, 2008)

smbrannan said:


> Apparently the required purchase price, in US$, has been adjusted to reflect parity in the US/Cdn exchange rate.
> 
> According to a document that I saw yesterday, the resale price now must be $150 per point, and the fee for joining EE is now $12 per point.   In both cases the US$ price used to be lower ($125 and $10).
> 
> The EE guidelines posted on the CI website have not yet been updated.




Typical??  

They raised the US price instead of lowering the CAD price.


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Apr 7, 2008)

*You got my attention!*

Huh!

I am buying back into Club Intrawest for a lot less than $150.00 point and my closeing fees include a $195.00 fee for Interval Internation.

RockJenkins


----------



## smbrannan (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is the document I mentioned:  Selling your Club Intrawest Membership.     It explains that you aren't eligible for Intrawest's "benefits" programs if you buy resale for less than $150.

I understand that you can still arrange exchanges by joining other exchange programs.  However, I have seen others on this board say that Interval International exchanges can only by arranged if you owned the points in 2001 or earlier (correct me if I've got this wrong).


----------



## tashamen (Apr 7, 2008)

I believe there is some kind of restriction on II if you  bought CI after 2001, but Bill managed it somehow.  By the way I'm writing this from CI Vancouver using their free Wifi in the units - had a 15 hour trek to get here from VT today and am still checking TUG - what does that tell you about my sanity...


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 8, 2008)

"selling your CI membership PDF"   posted by SMbrannan





> "What if I don’t purchase my resort points from Intrawest and don’t qualify for the Intrawest Benefits program (ExtraOrdinary Escapes and other benefits)?
> 
> New members that don’t qualify for the Intrawest Benefits program still have complete access to all the Vacations homes at all the Club Intrawest locations. As well, they are eligible for membership in the RCI exchange network. These members will deal directly with a RCI representative at RCI for exchange transactions."



So it appears that new resale owners will get a regular RCI membership that is independant of ExtraOrdinary Escapes.


----------



## ifishnski (Apr 14, 2008)

*Help: Club Intrawest Resale*

We are in the process of buying 120 CI pts on resale mkt.  The title company wants us to sign a CI sale & transfer worksheet.  The CI sale price and the fact that we attended a CI presentation make us ineligible for the Benefits Program.  Furthermore, the document says that we'll pay $12 USD/point to CI to participate in the program.  Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 14, 2008)

ifishnski said:


> We are in the process of buying 120 CI pts on resale mkt.  The title company wants us to sign a CI sale & transfer worksheet.  The CI sale price and the fact that we attended a CI presentation make us ineligible for the Benefits Program.  Furthermore, the document says that we'll pay $12 USD/point to CI to participate in the program.  Does anyone have any experience with this?



You will not be able to join the Benefits Program which includes Extraordinary Escapes (EE) & HGVC tradings. *There will be no $12/pt fee since that is only for someone joining the benefits program.*

You will be allowed to use all of the CI resorts and will be able to join RCI as an independant RCI member. Since the only part of EE which I like is the HGVC hawaii trading, but with RCI you should be able to trade into other Hawaii resorts.  The other HGVC resorts are in areas with lots on inventory and therefore not a concern.

The lastest info about this make me much less concerned than I was when I first posted this info.

Good Luck

PS  If the Benefits Program is a huge big deal for you, you may be able to bypass all of this "ineligible for the Benefits Program"  by buying a few CI points directly from CI.  I'd bet if you bought 10-20 points direct the salemen would get you into EE.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 15, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> So it appears that new resale owners will get a regular RCI membership that is independant of ExtraOrdinary Escapes.



I find this pretty ironic, considering that CI is not allowing new members to get the individual II membership any longer.  Also, personally I think having an individual RCI membership is much preferable to the EE corporate CI membership.  

Wonder if they would allow me that RCI option (considering I refuse to pay for the EE option)?     It doesn't really matter as I'm perfectly happy with my II individual membership for exchanging - just curious.  I guess I should have asked when I was at the CI Vancouver last week.


----------



## Jo Jo (Apr 22, 2008)

Great thread on joining RCI or II!

My situation ... I bought 210 pts. in May '07 on resale market < $90/pt.  Rules as far as the 2 large trading companies appear to be as follows:

1)  RCI: It appears as though I can enter into an individual membership?

2)  II: Since I bought after 2001, it does not appear as though I can get an individual membership ... it is being blocked by CI.  Interesting enough, I was on the phone with a CI specialist at II this past Sunday.  They were willing to take my application.  However, it sounds as though my application would be denied by CI?  Question: Has anyone tried to get an individual II membership for their CI T/S interest recently?  

By the way, I have been to Sandestin, Tremblant and Blue Mountain => thoroughly impressed by all resort locations!  We are heading to Sandestin again this summer. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Apr 22, 2008)

*1st owner that refused my offer wished he'd taken the money and ran..........me too.*

I am buying back into Club Intrawest for a lot less than $150.00 point and my closeing fees include a $195.00 fee for Interval Internation.

RockJenkins

___________________________________________________________




When paper work showed up for me to sign their was nothing mentioned about II.  

Broker said that they have been able to provide one free year for their other customers, and admits that (THEIR) $195.00 administrative fee has nothing to do with II membership fee.

Broker continues to say other confusing things like I have 300 points with another 300 points comeing in May.  Now its 300 if the owner hasn't scheduled them and another 300 points in May.  I told him that should have been stated in the contract for both me and the seller to sign.  Broker sez he was afraid the seller would back out if too much infomation had been written-up for him to sign.  

My first offer on a 300 point contract and had been turned down.  My offer was accepted by this other 300 point owner with an identical contract, whose wife has re-fuse all request like pre-scheduling President Holiday for me.

Until Club Intrawest sends me my Welcome To The Club package I will not know for sure if owner has kept the 300 point to schedule a vacation for his wife or dog.

In the meantime the broker told me that the first owner that turned down my offer now wishes he'd taken my money...............me too.

RockJenkins


----------



## smbrannan (Apr 22, 2008)

ROCKJenkins said:


> Until Club Intrawest sends me my Welcome To The Club package I will not know for sure if owner has kept the 300 point to schedule a vacation for his wife or dog.



I thought that all reservations were automatically canceled by CI whenever  a member sells their points.


----------



## smbrannan (Apr 22, 2008)

ROCKJenkins said:


> Until Club Intrawest sends me my Welcome To The Club package I will not know for sure if owner has kept the 300 point to schedule a vacation for his wife or dog.



I never received any sort of welcome package from CI when I joined by buying resale.  

What are you expecting?


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Apr 22, 2008)

*What do I expect from Club Intrawest?     EVERYTHING*

Well,

Not much really.  A letter from Club Intrawest telling me what a great choice I had made in timeshareing?  Perhaps a 2nd letter telling me how many points I have.......How much are Maintence Fees and when they are due..........and a little bit of infomation on how to use said points.

Nope.....none of that was on the contract...(((except that it IS a 300 point contract)))....its been all verbal from the broker.

And finally....... a third letter telling me ......  You need more points.....and that they just happen to have a few discounted pts laying around......
.................for a little bit more money here
............................and a little bit more their
..............................I could have all the Club Intrawest goodies


Rock Jenkins


----------



## smbrannan (Apr 22, 2008)

ROCKJenkins said:


> And finally....... a third letter telling me ......  You need more points.....and that they just happen to have a few discounted pts laying around......
> .................for a little bit more money here
> ............................and a little bit more their
> ..............................I could have all the Club Intrawest goodies



This is one letter that I'm sure you will receive!  It is my #1 complaint about Club Intrawest.   When you buy CI points, Intrawest simply views you as a cash cow.  

Most of the CI members home page is taken up by sales pitches to either get you to a) buy more points, or b) act as a sales rep by getting your friends to buy points.

Every time you call to make a reservation and every email you get from "Member Services" includes a come on.

The sales pitch from Intrawest doesn't end after the timeshare presentation.   That's only the beginning.


----------



## Jo Jo (Apr 22, 2008)

I have just finished speaking with II member services ... and have been able to verify (with them), that II has not been accepting new CI members since May 2001 (at least for people that have bought on the secondary market => not sure if it is different for people buying direct?).

The rep said that this may be due to the fact that may CI may have established a contract with another competing trading company (i.e. RCI).  

This makes sense to me, since I originally thought that CI was affiliated with RCI as opposed to II.  It also makes sense that CI members, pre May 2001, have been "grand fathered" ... lucky guys!

I suppose that T/S aren't affiliated with more that one major trading company (i.e. RCI & II).  Question: Why would CI change from II to RCI.  It is my understanding that II has access to higher end properties ... however, I may be wrong, since this is all pretty much new to me?

Cheers,


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 24, 2008)

Jo Jo said:


> I have just finished speaking with II member services ... and have been able to verify (with them), that II has not been accepting new CI members since May 2001 (at least for people that have bought on the secondary market => not sure if it is different for people buying direct?).
> 
> The rep said that this may be due to the fact that may CI may have established a contract with another competing trading company (i.e. RCI).
> 
> Cheers,


I join CI in 2002 and was able to get my CI into II in 2004. So NO it isn't true that no one buying after May 2001 can get into II.  BUT the special CI  relationship with II ended in 2001.


----------



## Jo Jo (Apr 24, 2008)

Bill, very interested in knowing how you did that.  I would rather join II vs RCI.

Thx.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 25, 2008)

Jo Jo said:


> I suppose that T/S aren't affiliated with more that one major trading company (i.e. RCI & II).  Question: Why would CI change from II to RCI.  It is my understanding that II has access to higher end properties ... however, I may be wrong, since this is all pretty much new to me?
> 
> Cheers,


We own at a timeshare resort that is affiliated with RCI, II and SFX so they can sign up with more than one.  It may be of certain extra perks they got that they cannot do it.  JMHO.


----------



## ROCKJenkins (May 12, 2008)

*Club Intrawest pulled a ROFR*

Club Intrawest did a ROFR on my bid to rejoin them last Thursday.  
The broker suggested I put a bid on another 300 point contract.  I reached out to a few CI members for suggestion thru e-mail, but heard nothing back.

The offer per point was similiar to an offer Club Intrawest allowed to pass last year.  Perhaps the 2010 Olympic has them thinking they can sell them pretty easy at their Presentations.  Club Intrawest's  rules makes it too late for any-one buying re-sale to go to the 2010 Olympics.

I waited till this Morning to tell the broker (who was hopeing I'd try again) that I have decided to not waist any more time trying to buy back into Club Intrawest.

Since I own over 7 weeks in other timeshares I am not worried that I won't find a room during the Olympics.

STILL...............

...........................I was looking forward in trying to stay at Whistler's Club Intrawest's for President's day 2009.

I did put in for an exchange thru both RCI and II for that Holiday at Whistler, but I will be real surprised if that happens.

Rock


----------



## Bill4728 (May 16, 2008)

ROCKJenkins said:


> Club Intrawest did a ROFR on my bid to rejoin them last Thursday.
> The broker suggested I put a bid on another 300 point contract.  I reached out to a few CI members for suggestion thru e-mail, but heard nothing back.
> 
> The offer per point was similiar to an offer Club Intrawest allowed to pass last year.  Perhaps the 2010 Olympic has them thinking they can sell them pretty easy at their Presentations.  Club Intrawest's  rules makes it too late for any-one buying re-sale to go to the 2010 Olympics.
> ...


 Rock,

Sorry to hear that CI use ROFR to grab you're deal.  Maybe it just means that you were getting a really great deal.  

Sorry to hear you're not going to try again.


----------

